# Midi Controller, 49 vs 61 keys?



## etcetera (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm looking at buying a midi controller, primarily as a compositional tool. I'll mainly be using it for writing and programming simple orchestral stuff, strings, pads, drums and other synth stuff. I have no intention of performing with it, and though I'd like to be able to play basic piano stuff (I'm not a pianist at all) it isn't a necessity. 

I've narrowed it down to the M-Audio Axiom, and the Akai MPK. The 61 key Axiom and the 49 key MPK are the same price here ($500 AU), whereas the the 61 key MPK is around $200-300 more, which would really stretch my budget. From what I understand, the MPK is a much better quality keyboard, so it's really a question of quality vs range, or going all out and buying the 61 key Axiom?

I actually just read a post on another forum from about a year ago, and the guy was saying the Axiom 61 and MPK 61 are the same price (<$500) in australia, does anyone know where this might have been from? I can''t find any MPK's for that price...

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 5, 2011)

I have an M-Audio Keystation 61, and it's a nice controller. The keys don't feel cheap at all. I don't know what the Axiom or MPK are like, but you might want to ask yourself what you are looking for in terms of quality. That said, I am personally quite comfortable with 61 keys, because I know I won't ever be playing A0 and C8 at the same time. Less is stretching it, though, because I occasionally play in the octave of C2 and C8 at the same time, or within a short time (particularly with octave doublings).


----------



## Explorer (Mar 6, 2011)

Although it might be a matter of finances, I have a quick observation: if you're sequencing orchestral sounds, including strings, it is easy to run off the ends of a 61-key keyboard.

After I bought a used 76-key keyboard, I stopped running into those issues. I could play those wide string orchestra intervals and have them sound much better. 

And, unrelated to your actual controller question, I recommend you look into finding a copy of "Arranging Techniques for Synthesists," by Eric Turkel. It's probably one of the better concise books for those who don't want to spend years studying orchestration, but who need an idea of how instruments fit together. 

Good luck!


----------

